# WAGO Leistungsmessklemme 750-493 mit CoDeSys (ST) auslesen



## m_m (28 November 2013)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder, 
ich soll mit Hilfe einer WAGO Steuerung verschiedene Ein- und Ausgänge lesen bzw schreiben. Mit den Digitalklemmen komme ich auch klar, aber mit der Leistungsmessklemme 750-493 funktioniert nichts. 
Ich habe mir das Handbuch durchgelesen, die Anwendungshilfe, das Datenblatt und die Bausteinbeschreibung. 

Ich bin nun soweit, dass ich herausgefunden habe, dass das Auslesen mit dem Baustein "Fb750_493_Master3Phase" funktionieren sollte. Die nötige Bibliothek habe ich integriert. Ein- und Ausgangsvariablen habe ich wie in der Bausteinbeschreibung definiert. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wie er mir jetzt die Werte ausgibt? Und der Baustein ist ja für FUP, ich möchte das aber eigentlich mit ST realisieren. Ist das überhaupt möglich? 

Im Handbuch steht, dass man irgendwelche Control- und Statusbytes lesen/schreiben soll. Wie macht man das? Und wo finde ich die Register?

Leider bin ich ganz neu im Umgang mit WAGO und CoDeSys und habe auch sonst sehr wenig/keine Programmiererfahrung 

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Grüße
Marina


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (29 November 2013)

Wenn ich es morgen schaffe schaue ich mal nach welche Klemme ich für uns bestellt habe dann kann man zu zweit ans tüfteln gehen haben dann wahrscheinlich das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Rayk (29 November 2013)

unter folgendem Link sind Anwendungshinweise mit Projekt + Doku zu finden:
http://wago.de/produkte/produktkata.../documentsǁsearch.source.labelǁDocuments&b=10


----------



## MacDeath (11 März 2015)

gibt es auch eine Library mit dem FB750-493 für step7?


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (9 April 2015)

Hallo MacDeath,

wenn Du immer noch auf der Suche nach dem passenden FB für die 750-493 in Verbindung mit einer Profibus-Anbindung für Step7 bist, dann sende bitte eine kurze Mail an den WAGO Support. Für diesen Anwendugsfall können wir auf Anforderung entsprechende FB's bereit stellen.


----------

